# Male and female betta in 5 gal tank? ._.



## SinfulBeauty (Sep 10, 2011)

i currently have a gorgeous male beta. ive had him for about 5 months now. he lives in a .5 gal tank. ive been thinking about buying a bigger 5 gallon tank and placing a female in there as well because i'd like to see what the offspring will look like. (i want a female crowntail). i will put a divider in the tank first so the bettas could see eachother from that point first. ill also see if the female will start developing vertical stripes showing her interest in my betta. but is 5 gallon good enough? i mean i dont really feel like going any bigger. i think its a waste to spend more money on a larger tank that will just hold 2 bettas .


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

From reading your post I'm going to tell you right now. Do not breed. Raising fry is a lot of work, a lot of money, a lot of time, and a lot of effort. 

A 5 gallon properly divided should be fine for two bettas but do not let them get to each other. Its way too small to grow out fry in however. Also you'll have to remove the female right after the spawn so you'll need another tank for her and then another tank for the male after the fry are free swimming. Plus a much larger grow out for the fry and a ton of jars ect.


----------



## SinfulBeauty (Sep 10, 2011)

how about if i use a 10 gallon tank, could i let them near eachother ? and after they spawn i could put the female in the tank my betta is currently in right now, and ill put the male in this other small tank i have, and the fry could be in the 10 gal tank?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

SinfulBeauty said:


> how about if i use a 10 gallon tank, could i let them near eachother ? and after they spawn i could put the female in the tank my betta is currently in right now, and ill put the male in this other small tank i have, and the fry could be in the 10 gal tank?


 

Its not as simple as learning your ABC's
you need to do alot of research, have a good at LEAST 100 or so jars, a 20 or 30 gallon MIN. Grow out tank, be able to do 100% daily water changes and homes for EVERY baby your not keeping

Ya sure you can spawn them in a 10 gallon and raise the fry in there for a LITTLE while, but you will need BIGGER


So DO NOT do it until you can do everything RIGHT and have all the right stuff and homes for ALL the fry (they can have a few HUNDRED) And so on and so forth.......


----------



## SinfulBeauty (Sep 10, 2011)

oh, and yeah honestly i dont know too much information about how to care for the fry, thats why im going to leave the divider in there until i obtain all the information for how to care for them once they hatch. how long does it take the fry to hatch? but i really do have an interest in raising them. i mean i think it'll just be a one time thing. i have the time and im financially stable . its just going to take a while for me to learn all about this but i have an interest


----------



## SinfulBeauty (Sep 10, 2011)

oh, i see. so all the jars are for the individual fry that have grown up right? and ofcourse im not going to do this right away. im just trying to learn everything now.. sorry i sound like a noob hah . and what am i going to do to all the grown up bettas i dont want to keep ?


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

The jars are for the fry for when they get to that point that they start to flare (also show aggression) normally around when they start to show colors.. 

I just want to add since no one else has, if your really interested in breeding bettas do some research on conditioning your bettas. Trust me google will have loads of information on how to do it. It is possible to do without it I did once many years ago on a lucky try when I had no clue what I was doing (only had 2 fry though) 

 as for setting up a 10 gallon for them to spawn in.. you can actually see a couple videos on youtube that shows you the things youll need. Hope I was able to help!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

SinfulBeauty said:


> oh, i see. so all the jars are for the individual fry that have grown up right? and ofcourse im not going to do this right away. im just trying to learn everything now.. sorry i sound like a noob hah . and what am i going to do to all the grown up bettas i dont want to keep ?


 
You have to figure it out yourself with what your going to do with all your fry, BEFORE you have them
So people are able to sell theirs to other people, or give them to friends and/or family some are able to bring them into their LFS


----------



## SinfulBeauty (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks @Ritingyou 

@alysalousie yes im trying to figure that out now. i obviously dont have the fry yet and dont plan on it until i am knowledgeable about how to care for them completely.. i'll probably give them to friends/family. i know alot of people that like them.

how long does it take for fry to hatch? i keep finding random answers .


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

SinfulBeauty said:


> thanks @Ritingyou
> 
> @alysalousie yes im trying to figure that out now. i obviously dont have the fry yet and dont plan on it until i am knowledgeable about how to care for them completely.. i'll probably give them to friends/family. i know alot of people that like them.
> 
> how long does it take for fry to hatch? i keep finding random answers .


 
well i hope you know a hundred or more people that could take them and properly care for them lol

24-36 hours


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 1, 2011)

SinfulBeauty said:


> how about if i use a 10 gallon tank, could i let them near eachother ? and after they spawn i could put the female in the tank my betta is currently in right now, and ill put the male in this other small tank i have, and the fry could be in the 10 gal tank?


No betta should be in the tank he's in now. It's not even 1 gallon.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I suggest you start by reading the stickys at the top of this forum. I would also start by providing adequate housing for the male you already have before getting any other fish.

Breeding is a HUGE under taking. It should not be taken lightly.


----------



## SinfulBeauty (Sep 10, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> No betta should be in the tank he's in now. It's not even 1 gallon.



Even though the tank is small, my betta builds bubble nests all the time and is pretty hyper . I don't think its that bad


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

SinfulBeauty said:


> Even though the tank is small, my betta builds bubble nests all the time and is pretty hyper . I don't think its that bad


 

Even though a abonadoned starved dog may wag it's tail at you when you approach it doesnt make the way he is treated right


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay I dont wana get into the middle of this argument thing but I want to point out I keep many of my males in 1 gal containers and with proper care they live just fine. I dont know what the care of their fish is but all I am saying is quality care can be achieved in a 1 gal


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> Okay I dont wana get into the middle of this argument thing but I want to point out I keep many of my males in 1 gal containers and with proper care they live just fine. I dont know what the care of their fish is but all I am saying is quality care can be achieved in a 1 gal


 

Ya true, but thats daily 100% water changes, and keeping the water the right temp and so on

I'll be keeping 3 in 1 and 2 and a half gallons, With 100% daily water changes. But thats only temp for them until i can buy the stuff to make dividers to put them in tanks that have a filter, and are 10 + gallons

If they are doing daily water changes and so on in the 1 gal fine, but if their not and only doing 50% or 100% a week, then its better to have it in a bigger tank


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

you should really have a lot of experience with fish before you try breeding bettas. If you reeeeally wanna breed I would suggest breeding guppies first, as they are easier to breed and care for and will teach you about the process


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 1, 2011)

Creat said:


> Okay I dont wana get into the middle of this argument thing but I want to point out I keep many of my males in 1 gal containers and with proper care they live just fine. I dont know what the care of their fish is but all I am saying is quality care can be achieved in a 1 gal


The OP was talking about a .5 gallon. IMO, if a fish is "hyper," that doesn't mean it's doing find. That means they would love more space!

My new girl hardly sleeps, exploring her 5 gallon all day long so much that I wish I had set up a 10g for her, and still might.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Breeding guppies and breeding bettas are two totally different things.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. Guppies will pretty much breed anywhere, anytime, bettas are much more fickle. Not to mention guppies are live bearers and splendens are egg layers so how the fry are raised is totally different. Apples and Oranges really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

